# Do your dogs like to snuggle up to you?



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

When your dogs are sleeping do they like to snuggle up to you? When Upendi's not in her crate and sleeping she has to be touching me in some way. 

My snuggle bug:


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma's the ultimate lapdog, lol. He's always snuggled into my lap, always.  Love the mismatched socks by the way.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey loves to snuggle.  She likes to sleep right next to me with her head on my pillow, or up on top of my pillow with her head next to mine.. On the couch she likes to either lay with her head in my lap, or perch up on the back of the couch right behind my head. I love snuggly dogs.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Upendi would like to be a lap dog, but she doesn't quite fit as well as she used to anymore.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

When we have both Holly and J.C. in bed at night, it's almost like they have a competition to see who can sleep the closest to me. It's always Holly on my left side and J.C. on my right... right above my shoulders so that they're snuggling with my neck haha.

Shadow thinks she's a lapdog. Unfortunately no one has explained to her that she's a bit to big to sit in my lap any more.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> When we have both Holly and J.C. in bed at night, it's almost like they have a competition to see who can sleep the closest to me. It's always Holly on my left side and J.C. on my right... right above my shoulders so that they're snuggling with my neck haha.
> 
> Shadow thinks she's a lapdog. Unfortunately no one has explained to her that she's a bit to big to sit in my lap any more.


Upendi has the same problem as Shadow.  She still seems to think she's a five pound puppy.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd loves to cuddle. If I lay down on the floor he will come and lay down in alongside me, as close to me as he can get. Allie will cuddle for a few minutes, but then usually lays a little bit away. Unless it is thundering out, then she curls up either on me or as close to me as she can possibly get.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Heavens yes! Rottweiler's are a very cuddly breed. They just have to be with me all of the time. I can't go to the bathroom without dogs in there. I take a bath and Carsten is laying right next to the tub, I am on the computer he is under my feet (literally my feet rest on him). They want to be touching me ALL the time. They would LOVE to be lap dogs but they simply do not fit completely on my lap anymore. I sit on the floor and they compete to see who can be ON me the furthest. Oliver will sneak between my legs and stand looking up at me anytime I am standing still and lean on me when ever he gets a chance too. They are all about tight hugs, kisses and any kind of human contact.  That is why I love this breed so much.


----------



## loveshihtzus (Mar 5, 2009)

When I had a bishion frise she didn't really care for being all over me, but my shih-tzu is like a magnet! She loves to snuggle and HAS to be sleeping ON someone.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis doesn't like to snuggle at all. If I try, he'll roll over on his side and kick at me because he wants me to move. He doesn't mind if people sit next to him and he _may_ even put his head in my lap but he likes to have his space. The only time he tries to sit in my lap is when he's trying to beat me up and he wants to pin me to the floor.

This is Uallis being about as affectionate as he gets:










Eddie likes to cuddle though and will often try to get in my lap. He's a big sweetheart and just _melts_ when someone loves all over him.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Bella likes to be right up against me and loves kisses, but she only snuggles for a minute or two, she gets too hot. All her beautiful hair makes her very hot natured. It is kind of sad because she really wants to snuggle (although she really is too big, but don't tell her) but she just gets too hot .


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

My boy is like that too ^_^ He follows me everywhere and if he could, he'd be sleeping with me every night and on my lap every second.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have papillons, lol! I frequently have four paps snuggled up to me. One next to each side, and one on each shoulder usually. 

Trey, though, not a snuggler at all. None of my shelties have been. I was shocked this morning I took him to hang out outside and he fell asleep with his head in my lap.


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

My puppy likes to sleep on my lap or touching me. She also likes to sleep on her own couch cushion too, it just depends on her mood. When we first got her she never slept on me though, she's become more and more snuggly as she's matured. And she's always on the couch with me or DH.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

My dog sits right next to me on the couch (unless she is really tired, then she'll curl up in her own corner of the couch) and sleeps right next to me in bed (unless she's too hot). Right from the moment we adopted her at the SPCA, she snuggled up next to me in the back seat of the car and fell asleep, so from the beginning, she has been a touchy feelly dog. Which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Ganondorf (Mar 8, 2009)

My dog Rinoa lays next to me on my bed while I play video games. She also sleeps in my bed at night.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Rinoa, from FF8? 

Wally's not much of a snuggler, though he likes to be close to me when he rests. He'll leave his bed in my room and come lay closer to me on the floor sometimes.

If we're outside, he'll usually sit with his back on my foot or leg. Same with lying down, he'll do so where his neck and back on against my leg and so my arm can reach his belly and chest for some rubs and pets while just sitting there.


----------



## Ganondorf (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep, Rinoa from FFVIII. And Aeris from VII.

Aeris will only cuddle with me if I'm on my mom's bed for some reason.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh YES! They are both snuggly, but Mac has to be next to me at ALL times. At night, he gets in his 'spot' lays RIGHT up against me with his head (usually) on my pillow. Last night, he actually decided he'd rather lay on TOP of me, rather than next to me. with his big head on my shoulder. 60 lbs got a little heavy on the internal organs...so I had to make him scootch. 

Roe snuggles too, and she'll snuggle up on the couch with her head on my lap during the day...and at night ... she cuddles against my legs. I'm so happy to have big dogs that like to cuddle


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

jesterjigger said:


> My puppy likes to sleep on my lap or touching me. She also likes to sleep on her own couch cushion too, it just depends on her mood. When we first got her she never slept on me though, she's become more and more snuggly as she's matured. And she's always on the couch with me or DH.


I can relate to that, when Upendi was younger she wasn't snuggly at all. Now that she's getting older she just constantly wants to be right next to me and she always has some part of her body touching me. And if she's not snuggling she *has* to have a pillow.


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

Bambee almost always want to lay down on my lap. At night, she's on my pillow first. Whenever I go to bed, bambee follows to and she lies down next to me. She always wants to be cuddled!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not really. She doesn't show affection in obvious ways. Poca's version of "snuggling up" includes burying her face in the couch cushion next to me and rar-rar-ing to get my attention, pooking me (not a nose punch, which is different - just a gentle "hey! I'm here! I like you!"), weaving in between my legs and circling me, rubbing against me the whole time. She treats me more like another dog than like a dog who has learned to take affection from humans. About the only thing she does that's based on the fact that I'm human is presenting her butt for butt rubs & scratches. I don't think I've ever seen another dog do that for another one, so this seems a wholly learned human/dog thing.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Bella and Bug are both big time snugglers. When I sit on the couch I have one on each side snuggling close or a head in each lap. When I lay on the coach, they run to see who can be the first to lay on my chest and the other lays on my stomach. They lay very peacefully. We watch movies this way and sometimes cat nap this way too. They are quite the characters.


----------

